# Big fish in norway.



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

*Big fish in Norway.*

Norwegian Catches Halibut Too Big for Boat 
The Associated Press
OSLO, Norway 

Unlike many fishermen, Harald Skoge didn't have to exaggerate the size of his latest catch. The 321-pound halibut was too big for his nearly 29-foot boat.

Skoge, who fishes as a hobby, was trying his luck off western Norway with a simple hook and line on Wednesday when he thought something had gone wrong.

"At first, I thought the hook had gotten stuck at the bottom," the retiree was quoted as saying in Friday's edition of his local newspaper, Sunnmoersposten.

Slowly, he was able to roll in the line, and realized something very, very big was on the end. When the giant halibut broke the surface, he realized it was too big to haul into his boat.

"I had to tow it to land," he told the newspaper.

After three hours of towing the fish, he was able to deliver it to a local fish processing plant, which weighed and bought the catch.

According to Skoge, the fish's head alone weighed 42 pounds, more than many anglers can claim for their whole catch.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

now thats a flattie...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Mike*

You reading this....... so we still planning on hitting Alaska this year?????


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

were is the picture? this is something that has got to be seen


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

There was no picture with the article.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm reading...someday that trip will happen


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)




----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Now that is a BIG Flattie!!!!!!


----------

